# How to get house numbers to stay on stucco (with extra quirkiness)



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Hard to estimate how heavy they are....

I would have thought that normal plastic/metal drywall or cement anchors would have sufficed.... were they used or were screws put directly into the stucco.

Also.... and I don't know your wall construction/thicknesses and insulation, but you can get long molly bolts or plastic "toggler" anchors that can be set through the stucco (and behind the wall sheathing) that will hold about anything.

Just check different wall anchors at a big box or ace. You will need a concrete drill bit.

Good luck


----------



## kbkbkb (Apr 8, 2017)

The screws didn't fall out of the wall. Sorry! Should have clarified that. The backer with the tiles on it fell off of the screws. The screws are still in there, holding strong.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... More silicone, 'n Fix the darn door,....


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If they were just hanging on the screws then put washers on the screws and put them through the hole so the tile can't slide off the screw.


----------



## jemhunter (May 2, 2013)

Why not apply the tile directly onto the stucco wall?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

another option


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

PL premium the life saver directly to stucco


----------



## DIY MAMA (Mar 13, 2021)

jemhunter said:


> Why not apply the tile directly onto the stucco wall?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How do you do this?


----------



## b.rooster4321 (Apr 22, 2020)

Can you use longer screws that go through the board with washers did the silicone work to hold the numbers on the backer board If not you could use nP1 to hold the numbers on the backer Board


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

DIY Mama - if you have a project that you are not sure of, please post some photos
of what you are working with - right now, we can't really offer you 100% good advice.
and welcome to the forum !!


----------

